# anyone going to the US?



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

Here I am again asking things. Is there anyone going to the US around this time ?

I need a favor


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

you desperate for 'cheese in a can'?!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

vantage said:


> you desperate for 'cheese in a can'?!


Funny guy or gal. I hope you are not talking about Easy cheese from Kraft that is GROSS


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I leave for the US tomorrow and will be back after Eid. And no, its not holiday.

-md000/mike


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I am leaving in a few days and will also be back after Ramadan.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I sent you both an email asking for your respectives numbers


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here I am again asking things. Is there anyone going to the US around this time ?
> 
> I need a favor


Aug. 17 - 24


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks! 

If Mike fails me (surely he won't only if I fail him first) I will go after either you or Indomaniac !!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> or Indomaniac !!


That's IndoMLA but what you called him probably describes him better lol 

Sorry ... :focus:


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

as a FYI, I'm *so* not looking forward to this trip. I don't think I've been home more than 2 weeks at a time since March.

-md000/Mike


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here I am again asking things. Is there anyone going to the US around this time ?
> 
> I need a favor


I'm in the U.S. now and will be home in a week. If it's a small item, I can bring it for you right away. PM me.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

md000 said:


> as a FYI, I'm *so* not looking forward to this trip. -md000/Mike


But I am 

@justlooking Thanks for your kind offer, but the purpose was to have someone who could get some stuff back for me. Well, on a second thought now that you offered to bring me a small item I will think about it


----------



## Narender (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello, I might be moving to Dubai in Sept-Oct (If the paperwork goes thru well) and If I move I will most probably get a 40 ft container. Maybe I can be of some help.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Narender said:


> Hello, I might be moving to Dubai in Sept-Oct (If the paperwork goes thru well) and If I move I will most probably get a 40 ft container. Maybe I can be of some help.


Will you have room for my '68 Camaro?


----------



## Narender (Aug 1, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> Will you have room for my '68 Camaro?


Definitely, but I can't guarantee that you will get to see it once I get it to Dubai


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Narender said:


> Hello, I might be moving to Dubai in Sept-Oct (If the paperwork goes thru well) and If I move I will most probably get a 40 ft container. Maybe I can be of some help.


Thanks for your kind offer, Mike has offered a helping hand and that's great. Indomala I know you were looking forward to my call ...ain't happening ....wait..it might just to nag you  Just let me know the proper time.

Jokes aside, Thank you all for the support.

Cheers


----------



## is200mine (Jul 23, 2012)

Speaking of US, does anybody know a place in Dubai that sells pop-tarts??


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Narender said:


> Hello, I might be moving to Dubai in Sept-Oct (If the paperwork goes thru well) and If I move I will most probably get a 40 ft container. Maybe I can be of some help.


How about a set of HRE's and exhaust to go along with it ...


----------



## Narender (Aug 1, 2012)

Why not ? What are you gonna put em on?



Saint Ari said:


> How about a set of HRE's and exhaust to go along with it ...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

narender said:


> why not :d? What are you gonna put em on?


911tt :d


----------



## Narender (Aug 1, 2012)

Saint Ari said:


> 911tt :d


NICE! as long as I can take it for a spin once in a while (Every weekend)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am all for you taking Ari's rims.... He is a kind soul who you should take pity on.


----------



## Narender (Aug 1, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> I am all for you taking Ari's rims.... He is a kind soul who you should take pity on.


Kind soul with a TT, not a bad friend to have


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Obviously driving that, he is a gay man, as any man who drives a little porsche coupe is. Gay men are ALWAYS good to have as buddies  

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAH Ari is going to love this!


----------



## Narender (Aug 1, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Obviously driving that, he is a gay man, as any man who drives a little porsche coupe is. Gay men are ALWAYS good to have as buddies
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAH Ari is going to love this!



Y'all must know each other very well.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Obviously driving that, he is a gay man, as any man who drives a little porsche coupe is. Gay men are ALWAYS good to have as buddies
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAH Ari is going to love this!


As you would notice Jynx is PO'd with every body ... I think it always boils down to the times where she would occassionally say: "Paw, get off o'me ... yer crushing my Marlboros... "


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What Arii is saying in his own way, is he would be very appreciative if you could throw his four boxes in your container. He will pm you.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

What Jynx is trying to say is that she's just bitter cuz both her cats are gay ... and they're always trying to hump each other.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

In reality, Jynx and Ari are a wonderful couple who are very much in love but have the habit of occassionally airing their dirty laundry on Expat Forum.

Get a room you two!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

And Pamela is the third wheel that is always just there ....

Just like that fly on the wall or that certain something that needs flushing


----------



## Narender (Aug 1, 2012)

Dubai sounds fun!!! Pamela...your turn


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow - the ultimate derailment if I have ever seen one. 

Carry on folks


----------

